# No Man's Sky Confirmed for PC, Is a PS4 Timed Exclusive



## Simon (Aug 1, 2014)

> No Man's Sky details have slowly emerged since its announcement in December 2013. We've gotten a look at the gameplay, heard about the game's infinite world, and seen the game's procedural generation at work. But developer Hello Games has been quiet about which platforms the game would release on. We knew it was coming to the PlayStation 4, but how about the PC?
> 
> Now we know that No Man's Sky will, in fact, launch on PC--although not right away. In the September issue of Edge, the game is confirmed to be a timed PS4 exclusive and will be released on computers at a later date.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2014)

Good to know. I think most just assumed that it would come out for PC eventually and that it was just a timed exclusive on PS4, but it's nice to get confirmation. One of my favorite games shown at E3 2014.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah, I just assumed as well.

Well, if they designed the game to be more console-y, as far as I'm concerned, they didn't succeed. Game still looked quite PC-ish the moment I layed eyes on it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 2, 2014)

It was expected, but regardless of that, Fuck yes!

But I still don't know what am I looking forward to. Great world and ideas, but what exactly are the goals within the game?

//HbS


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2014)

This was a nigh-confirmed rumor from the beginning.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2014)

One question: Can I see/interact with other people playing online in this game? If so, this might be the juiced up arcade version of Journey..


----------



## Simon (Aug 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> One question: Can I see/interact with other people playing online in this game? If so, this might be the juiced up arcade version of Journey..


Yes, Sean Murray often compares the multiplayer in No Man's Sky to Journey and Dark Souls.


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't wait. I'd rather play this on the PC, it already seems much better orientated to it. I hope there's some kind of social monster collecting aspect. Or something. 

I want to collect and show off aliens.


----------

